# why doesn't my 3 year pitbull defend himself when getting attacked?



## chevyman69 (Oct 23, 2012)

He was raised like a baby but i thought he would protect him self but he always getting attacked and doesn't do anything always scared he's gonna get messed badly


----------



## SHARON MOYA (Feb 8, 2007)

chevyman69 said:


> He was raised like a baby but i thought he would protect him self but he always getting attacked and doesn't do anything always scared he's gonna get messed badly


I'd just count my blessings and make sure he doesn't get jumped anymore.

I would rather have a dog that was not dog aggressive at all than one I had to constantly worry about.

If he keeps getting jumped, he may finally "turn on", and then you'll wish he was back to his submissive self....


----------



## Ripper (Jul 29, 2012)

Why the hell is he getting attacked in the first place be responsible and keep dog aggressive dogs away


----------



## Odin`s_BlueDragon (Mar 11, 2012)

I agree with Ripper. What is ur situation like where he is always getting attacked? I would venture to say u need to do a better job and keep him outta situations where he would get attacked.


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

Ripper said:


> Why the hell is he getting attacked in the first place be responsible and keep dog aggressive dogs away


Yeah seriously. Take care of your dog and stop letting him get attacked by other dogs just hoping that he's going to do the fighting and defend himself...

Just wow.


----------



## Saint Francis (Jun 2, 2010)

Is this a serious question...ok, where's the cameras?


----------



## davidandluna (Oct 18, 2012)

chevyman69 said:


> He was raised like a baby but i thought he would protect him self but he always getting attacked and doesn't do anything always scared he's gonna get messed badly


why is your dog "always getting attacked" ??


----------



## APBT4LYFE (Jun 19, 2011)

davidandluna said:


> why is your dog "always getting attacked" ??


X2, how is it that he's always getting attacked? Are u walking him in a neighborhood full of strays? Are u taking him to dog park? What's the situation?


----------



## KMdogs (Apr 22, 2011)

You have yourself a super cur dog that has not to date shown aggression to animals however the answer is not as much as an answer as it is irrelevant, the question members have already asked.. the answer should be to the tune of what you will do to prevent your dog from "being attacked". Personally the real answer should be when are you rehoming as you are obviously not fit enough to control the environment in a safe manner for your dog OR you are putting your dogi n a compromising situation consistently ,, either way you can't cure stupid.


----------



## ames (Jun 6, 2010)

Seriously. I'm with Saint Francis....


----------



## Jazzy&Veronica (Mar 18, 2011)

Saint Francis said:


> Is this a serious question...ok, where's the cameras?


That was my first thought.

Not everyone is a Rhodes scholar, but this is pushing the envelope on stupid.


----------



## chevyman69 (Oct 23, 2012)

im take him to the park to where ever i go and if there a dog either they play or the other dog just attacks him and he doesnt defend him self. my main reason for ask why he doesnt defend himself is yesterday another pitbull ran up on him and jus started attacking him at the park and the owner of the other dog couldnt stop it


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

this a dog park by chance????


----------



## Firehazard (Dec 4, 2009)

Saint Francis said:


> Is this a serious question...ok, where's the cameras?


Im sittin' in this boat..


----------



## chevyman69 (Oct 23, 2012)

No local park next to my house i been taking him to get exercise he's getting a little fat, but even if a friend or so brings their dog over my house it usually ends up with him getting bullied or attacked


----------



## EckoMac (Aug 25, 2010)

Are there no leash laws where you are?
You should walk him on leash around your neighborhood for exercise. He really doesn't need to play with other dogs, especially if he is constantly getting beat up.


----------



## Shelby-N-Zues (Oct 21, 2012)

Don't you think you should STOP taking him to the park and allowing people to bring other dogs around him that ATTACK him HELLO It's YOUR RESPONSIBILITY to keep him SAFE! I'm sure there's got to be a safer place to take him or walk him for exercise.If you want to socialise him try taking him around smaller less aggressive dogs or sign up in a local training class where you BOTH could learn!He's obviously submissive and that really is a fortunate thing for you and by you allowing him to repeatably be attacked in my OPINION is ABUSE!Keep him safe and take care of him.:stupid:up:


----------



## Odin`s_BlueDragon (Mar 11, 2012)

find a new park seriously. one where leashes a required. and stop lettin u dog get attacked. that is way more important than why he wont fight back....


----------



## JoKealoha (Mar 22, 2011)

1. stop taking him to the park. if he's scared then he not enjoying it anyway. get off your lazy ass and exercise him yourself with long walks.
2. stop letting aggressive dogs come over to boss him around in his own home. if he doesn't feel safe in his own environment, you're not doing your job as an owner. he shouldn't have to "defend himself" in your home. tell your negligent friends to keep their dogs in check or don't come over.
3. protect your dog by taking the proper precautions so he won't be forced into those situations.


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

is he actually getting attacked? or are they playing and perhaps he is just more submissive?? some dogs are just more submissive , however dont think that he can't show signs of DA one day, he may just get tired of this type of play. To me sounds like you are setting your dog up to fail. playing is fine, if my dog seemed scared or uncomfortable it would be my job as an owner to step in and remove him / her from the situation , if this continued regular it would also be my job as an owner to remove any possibility of this re occuring . It is not hard to ask people to please leash there dog and keep them away from yours , trust me I do it all the time.


----------



## dday (Oct 5, 2010)

chevyman69 said:


> im take him to the park to where ever i go and if there a dog either they play or the other dog just attacks him and he doesnt defend him self. my main reason for ask why he doesnt defend himself is yesterday another pitbull ran up on him and jus started attacking him at the park and the owner of the other dog couldnt stop it


OK against my better judgment I will bite.
For your original question as to why he doesn't defend himself;
Many dogs even some apbt's are whats called a "cold" dog, or a dog that will not fight. This may change in the future as he/she gets older, and it may not.
But in the mean time keep him away from dogs that would attack him. Try caring a stun gun with you on walks, just the sound of a stun gun scares the shit out of most dogs.


----------



## cgEvan (Jul 26, 2012)

chevyman69 said:


> No local park next to my house i been taking him to get exercise he's getting a little fat, but even if a friend or so brings their dog over my house it usually ends up with him getting bullied or attacked


Is it not completely obvious that you need to stop letting other dogs around your dog? Even if you have to be an asshole to others, telling them to keep their dogs away, you have to protect your dog.


----------



## bellyblue (Oct 3, 2011)

This guy doesn't seem to be the sharpest tool in the shed. To me it seems like he wants his dog to be a badass PIT so he can show off to his buddies how tuff his dog is. 

Just my 2 cents. 

cheers!


----------



## forsakenriceboy (Sep 3, 2009)

JoKealoha said:


> 1. stop taking him to the park. if he's scared then he not enjoying it anyway. get off your lazy ass and exercise him yourself with long walks.
> 2. stop letting aggressive dogs come over to boss him around in his own home. if he doesn't feel safe in his own environment, you're not doing your job as an owner. he shouldn't have to "defend himself" in your home. tell your negligent friends to keep their dogs in check or don't come over.
> 3. protect your dog by taking the proper precautions so he won't be forced into those situations.


^ That is very well said JoKealoha.!! tHUmbs up*. And chevyman69, my girl when she was a few months old; she always got harassed (bite, scratched) by an old and big grey squirrel. Until one day when my girl had enough, she hid and staked out the squirrel. She ran up the oak tree and tore the grey squirrel into pieces.. Blood was every where, as the previous owner told me.. I think my girl just snapped then, because I've had and owned her for many years now and she is Awesome. Temperament is great with kids, people, and even farm animals (I live on a farm ). It's better to have a soft apbt than a aggressive one, so be thankful and responsible.


----------



## Princesspaola21 (Oct 30, 2012)

Wow. Smh!

Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Cheytmo (Nov 10, 2012)

You sound like a "stereotypical pitbull owner". Who cares if he doesn't fight back....thats what YOU DON'T WANT!


----------



## Celly_Cells_Kenya (Aug 27, 2012)

well it sounds like ur friends dogs and these dogs park are bad news... i wouldnt bring ur dog around these other dogs. the day that ur dog decides to "fight back" could bring u to a lawsuit, or he could kill another dog which will eventually mean ur dog will get seized and out down as well...

i dont know how old u are but u seem young. my best advice to u is keep ur dog for U... these dogs are perfectly fine being with their owners and not having any other dog mates. 

i really wouldnt want to see ur dog get taken or put down since u "want him to defend himself"....

please be responsible


----------



## SteelRidgeKennels (Sep 6, 2010)

I haven't read all the responses but I say DO NOT TAKE HIM THERE! And as an owner, you shouldn't allow him to get in a situation where another dog will attack him


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

Find another place to take your dog, common sense and logic says you need to keep him out of harms way. Go to Petsmart and get dog mace and mace any dog of leash that comes within 8 feet!


----------



## HappyPuppy (Oct 11, 2007)

Geez! You have to watch, pay attention and PREVENT crap like that! If I see a dig running at us, I get prepared to kick the snot out of it if I have to before it even gets to my dog! Have you had a dog before?


----------



## Sleeps with pitbulls (Dec 2, 2012)

My Amstaff is a big push over,and it takes a lot to make her fight,she pretty much has to be cornered.. Personally my Amstaff is my baby,and something threatens my baby,I'm kicking it's ass!! 
Don't put ur dig in a bad spot man,something bad can happen. Besides that,how would you like to be brought around a place and get bullied and attacked ? Doesnt matter if ur dog is cur or not,it's a pet! Putting ur dog in a bad situation is uncool! I'd much rather a none aggressive dog over a fighter any day! My APBT ,she's all out mean,and will jump on anything . So I can't take her to the park,or allow guest over-I have to put her in my bed room,which sucks . Because of her nature I have to make sure I don't put US in a situation I can't control. not for other people or animals,but for her sake. Love your dog for who she is and remember what she is. Something happens ,you will be hung out to dry legally ,ur dog put down.. And just more excuse for the haters out there

Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------

